# Codigo de Colores para Circuitos Tanque



## joecuervo (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola, quisiera por favor, si alguien me podría facilitar cual es el código de colores para clasificar los circuitos tanques (esos cuadraditos metálicos ajustables), dado que no son todos iguales: algunos traen dos bobinas, o una sola con punto medio, otras bobina y capacitor, etc.
He encontrado varias de estos en placas de radios viejas, pero tienen diferentes colores, y no se cual es su clasificación.


----------



## alexus (Jul 5, 2010)

un circuito tanque, se denomina al tipo de ocsilador compuesto por una bobina, y un condensador, generalmente, este es variable.

porque no adjuntas una foto de lo que tu llamas circuito tanque?


----------



## joecuervo (Jul 5, 2010)

Pues porque es exactamente a eso que me refiero, mira:


Hola, quisiera por favor, si alguien me podría  facilitar cual es el código de colores para clasificar los circuitos  tanques (esos cuadraditos metálicos ajustables), dado que no son todos  iguales: algunos traen dos bobinas, o una sola con punto medio, otras  bobina y capacitor, etc.
He encontrado varias de estos en placas de radios viejas, pero tienen  diferentes colores, y no se cual es su clasificación.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2010)

No está bien postear dos veces lo mismo...

Esta vez los combino, la próxima se van a Moderación los dos mensajes.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola joecuervo

Esos “Circuitos tanques” vienen en circuitos que no son de radios AM o FM comerciales. Vienen en Transmisores / receptores para diferentes usos; controles remotos para juguetes principalmente.

Los que mencionas que vienen en las placas de radios viejas que tienen diferentes colores; yo los conocí cuando arreglaba aquellos radios transistorizados miniatura y a fuerza de verlos hize mi propio códico de colores ya que no encontré algo que me dijera como era ese código.

Las radios solo de AM traían: Azul Detector, Blanco Frecuencia Intermedia, Amarillo Oscilador, Rojo Amp. De RF de la antena. Con el amarillo y el rojo hacían lo Heterodino o la mezcla del oscilador con la señal de antena.

Las radio De AM/FM traían los mismos Que los De AM pero Además: Verde, no recuerdo como se llama esta parte del circuito en FM pero es la misma que el Azul para AM. Sería el detector pero separa los canales para estaciones que transmiten en estéreo. Rosa(Rojo Muy Claro) Amp. De RF de la entena. Y otro color que no viene en la imagen adjunta.

Los “Circuitos tanques” sin color (Negros) normalmente los encontraba en controles remotos para juguetes u otras aplicaciones.

En aquel tiempo como ahora he buscado ese famoso código pero de nuevo no encontré nada. Salvo la imagen que adjunto.

Espero esta información te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## joecuervo (Jul 5, 2010)

Claro, exactamente eso, y si, aunque los que he encontrado, son iguales a esos, y son de placas de radios viejas, o de walkman. El tema es que necesito 4, como se ve en la foto, y los 4 son diferentes en su composición, muy seguramente, deben ser para las funciones que pusiste más arriba. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cual es el numero del IC que necesita esas 4 bobinas?


----------

